# Adding salt



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've always thoroughly dissolved the salt in a pail with some hot water before adding my aquariums. adding colder water to the pail afterward adjusting to tank temp then pouring it in the tank very slowly letting it mix.
I believe that's the correct manner. 
I'm afraid that when someone new is told to add salt , they might just spoon it into the tank.


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

How much salt should be added for a 37 gal???


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

I normally add 1 tablespoon per 10 gallons for wound healing and 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons for parisite or bacteria control.As winkyee stated be sure to try to get it disovled in a cup or bucket before entering it to the tank and I will normally add it over a peroid of time,like an hour or better.


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

AWESOME!!!!







I'm a gonna go kill deeeez mo fo's right now!!!!

Thanks fellaz!


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

no problem,I would also clean the gravel really well and clean out your filters but not at the same time so you do not disturb trhe positive bacteria build up to much.I would clean the gravel really good today and clean out your filters next weekend.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

will anything bad happen if you just scoop the salt right into your tank? that's what I've done in the past?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I believe your fish could get burned by dumping the salt in un-dissolved.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Another method to make it work even better is to do a new water change with the salt mixture.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I believe your fish could get burned by dumping the salt in un-dissolved.


 yep..

I try to disovle it the best I can before I add any and also try to add it as slow as I can,over a time period of an hour or so.Kinda cool when I add to my Ray tanks its like it gives them a buzz they get real active and start swimming all over the place.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Olson said:


> I normally add 1 tablespoon per 10 gallons for wound healing and 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons for parisite or bacteria control.As winkyee stated be sure to try to get it disovled in a cup or bucket before entering it to the tank and I will normally add it over a peroid of time,like an hour or better.











I add salt when i do a water change, so i just put the salt at the bottom of a big bucket empty and then fill it with the water that will go into the tank, (same temp, or slightly higher)


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

do you guys add salt as regular maintenance? other than getting rid of skin diseases and stuff when they occur, why do you add it?


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

I do it because I read in a scientific report that it is a mineral that is needed for FW fishes' health. You should have 1.000 sg... but I don't check, I just add it slowly so the fish gets used to it. It is a guess-a-mation every water change.









I have 2 feeder goldfish living 3 years in a salt water tank.







That is amazing to me.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> I do it because I read in a scientific report that it is a mineral that is needed for FW fishes' health.


 Can you tell me which journal? I would like to read it. Thanks...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Glowin_Navi said:


> do you guys add salt as regular maintenance? other than getting rid of skin diseases and stuff when they occur, why do you add it?


 I don't use it, and never used it before, because my fish have never been sick...
I don't like messing with the water when all is fine, because I don't wan't to risk my fish (even though salt is widely used): it can always have negative side-effects....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Olson said:


> I normally add 1 tablespoon per 10 gallons for wound healing and 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons for parisite or bacteria control.As winkyee stated be sure to try to get it disovled in a cup or bucket before entering it to the tank and I will normally add it over a peroid of time,like an hour or better.










:smile:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i just put the salt in by itself but now ill mix it thanks alot for the info


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i just put the salt in by itself but now ill mix it thanks alot for the info


 anytime... it will disolve quicker this way by premixing it, for more accurate measures


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

crap, ive been just spooning in the salt in to my tank without dissolving it. everything seems fine. i also heard that a constant salt use is not good. bacteria will eventually grow immunity to salt. then again this is what i heard


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Eric, got any salt to spare??


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

nopes dont have anymore, goto safeway and get rocksalt. you know the ones you need to make ice cream. they are the same as aquarium salt. =) i was stupid one day and went to petco and saw a good looking girl and i was talking to her and i aciddentally bought salt. =/


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

nopes dont have anymore, goto safeway and get rocksalt. you know the ones you need to make ice cream. they are the same as aquarium salt. =) i was stupid one day and went to petco and saw a good looking girl and i was talking to her and i aciddentally bought salt. =/


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2003)

yup keeping a constant salt content in your tank is probley not the best thing to do as it will lose its medical value. The pathogens in the tank will adapt to it, so keeping a low to no salt untill needed is best becouse the pathogens can not handle the fluctuation in the salt levels,they have no kidnies like fish do and cant handle it.

Getting store bought salt isnt somthing you want to keep in your tank on a regular basis, but works great for medical use for parasites such as ick, the best would be pickling or kosure salt.


----------

